# 10 CubeSates are scheduled to be launched into Earth Orbit Dec 15



## Robert Zwilling (Dec 13, 2018)

Smaller satellites are being launched for quicker production and  turnaround times. The smaller build means a much cheaper price and it looks like every institution is going to want their own satellite. 47 are scheduled to be launched through Oct 2019 by NASA.
List of CubeSates being ordered by launch date

The 10 going up this week are by Rocket Lab, a private company in the business of launching satellites into space. The quick turnaround and cheap prices will help students, teachers, and faculties build a satellite program that they can continue work on as commercial applications and opportunities open up.
CubeSat Program in a nutshell

Elon Musk wants to put up 10,000 satellites in the next 6 years for world wide internet access and whatever else he can cram into them. Telsa cars, as well as any new car, requires internet service to operate all the new bells and whistles these vehicles are sporting, from self driving to live status reports. They are called Microsatellites which explains how so many could be built and launched in such a short time. 

The orbit is 800 miles above Earth to avoid latency in the broadband service. The large number is needed because each one doesn't cover a larger area. One has to wonder when one breaks down and internet service is interrupted will the neighboring ones be close enough to overlap the service or will a new one be launched immediately to replace it. Other options would include satellites able to repair satellites or having a space force of technicians flying around in low Earth orbit taking care of business. The first space navy would be TV repairmen flying in low Earth orbit, making it practical, affordable, and easily done. The safety of the low orbit vehicles will probably be an afterthought.


----------



## RJM Corbet (Dec 13, 2018)

Robert Zwilling said:


> ... Elon Musk wants to put up 10,000 satellites in the next 6 years for world wide internet access and whatever else he can cram into them. Telsa cars, as well as any new car, requires internet service to operate all the new bells and whistles these vehicles are sporting, from self driving to live status reports. They are called Microsatellites which explains how so many could be built and launched in such a short time ...



Musk is an egotistical tosser, imo, and this ridiculous plan to litter near space with 10 thousand additional pieces of commercial space junk in close orbit just confirms it ...


----------

